# ¿Como crear Emisor y receptor infrarrojo?



## gonzat (Jun 10, 2008)

hola alguien sabe como hacer un emisor y receptor infrarrojo economico o un diagrama con los valores de lo necesario se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2008)

¿ Como para emitir y recibir que cosa ?
¿ Que distancia ?
On – Off (Señales digitales) ?
Señales analógicas ?
Por transmisión directa ?
Por reflexión ?


----------



## gonzat (Jun 10, 2008)

quiero emitir una señal codificada y con el receptor decodificarla para luego mover un motor o algo por el estilo


----------



## gtec (Jul 27, 2008)

Yo estoy con el mismo proyecto, en mi caso lo que quiero hacer es un sensor de movimiento por infrarrojo, por reflexion. El problema que tengo es debido a que no puedo filtrar la componente de continua dada por la luz ambiente (si lo hago a traves de un capacitor en el punto donde tomo la señar para amplificarla pierdo sensibilidad), y no capta las pequeñas variaciones. Si alguien tiene algun circuito o pueda ayudarme le estare muy agradecido.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 28, 2008)

Emplea los filtros que vienen "en el conjunto IR" de una TV.. Son pequeños circulitos u ovalos de color morado oscuro, éstos se emplean para solo dejar pasar el IR..!

PD1: Amigo estas trabajando con PIC's?


----------



## gtec (Jul 28, 2008)

hola anthony123, primero muchas gracias por responder. Mirá la verdad no tengo idea de donde puedo conseguir dichos flitros, lo unico que tengo es un fototransistor como detector. La verdad lo que quiero es utilizar señal analógica, pero no tengo problemas si hay que usar algun pic, eso es lo de menos, por lo que si tienes alguna idea te lo agradecería. 


Muchas gracias.

PD: solo cuento por ahora con un pic16F84, no tengo ninguno que posea conversores A/D.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ve a algun reparador de TV.. Debe tener varios chasis plasticos (en estos es en donde se encuentran los flitros)


----------



## alejitox20 (Feb 16, 2009)

oye si me puedes dar una mano se te agradeceria necesito hacer un proyecto de transmision y recepcion con infrarrojo-....el proyecto es el siguiente.......pues en el transmisor debo encargarme de enviar un numero del 1 al 9 de forma serial y que sea asincrona.....y que en el receptor se muestre el numero debe ser con un 555 que no sea estable y bueno si el numero es mayor a 9 que en el display muestre la letra E de error.....me podrian ayudar con algo......se les agradeceria


----------



## gtec (Feb 16, 2009)

es para la facultad tu proyecto? a mi me interesa bastante tb aun no hice mucho por la falta de tiempo y quedo colgado ahí nomás mi proyecto, me gustaría seguir a si que si te contactas conmigo podríamos pensarlo un poco.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2009)

alejitox20 dijo:
			
		

> .......pues en el transmisor debo encargarme de enviar un numero del 1 al 9 de forma serial y que sea asincrona.....


Se me ocurre hacer un emisor codificado por frecuencia (FSK) con transmisión serie y del otro lado un receptor decodificador (Demodulador) y un conversor serie paralelo, mandas en tren de pulsos el valor binario de tu numero.
Esta seria una solución profesional.

La solución NO profesional seria mandar una cantidad de pulsos equivalentes a tu numero, por ejemplo empleando un CD4017 y del otro lado un receptor y contador y un display.


----------



## alejitox20 (Feb 17, 2009)

pues es si mi mayor duda es en la parte de recepcion y bueno tiene que ver la distancia entre el trasmisor y el receptor con algun parametro?'' es primera vez que voi a trabajar con este tipo de dispositivo infrarrojo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2009)

alejitox20 dijo:
			
		

> .........mi mayor duda es en la parte de recepcion y bueno tiene que ver la distancia entre el trasmisor y el receptor ......


¿ Y cual es esa distancia ?


----------



## alejitox20 (Feb 25, 2009)

bueno debe ser por lo menos 10cms.......el proyecto consta de lo siguiente o por lo menos estos son los parametros.. debo enviar desde mi transmisor un numero seleccionado con switch y que la transmision de ese numero sea serial y asincrona usando un clock que no sea estable y bueno en la parte de recepcion qu eme muestre ese numero en un display 7 segmentos voi a trabajar con 4 bits pero bueno sinceramente no tengo idea de que usar tenia planeado usar un convertidor de serie paralelo y otra paralelo serie pero los que tengo son 74164 y 74165 y sonde 8 bits ya po hay tengo un enredo la otra cosa es qu etengo un 74194 pero me dice que es paralelo o lo puedo trabajar en serie s de  4 bits como lo necesito pero.....me dice que a la derecha o a la izquierda son las salidas entonces bueeeehhh.....te puedes imaginar el enredo que tengo......si me pueden echar una mano se los agradeceria


----------



## Dario (Feb 25, 2009)

Hola.
¿que tal este? es muy simple y barato, esta hecho con un HT12A y un HT12Dhttp://robots-argentina.com.ar/Comunicacion_IR.htm


----------



## sergioegd (Mar 2, 2009)

amigo un remplazo de esos CI..?


----------



## Dario (Mar 3, 2009)

mmm... no sabria decirte. generalmente se consiguen muy facil ya que se usan mucho en sistemas de alarma como control remoto junto con los modulos de 433mhz


----------



## LuisCG (Jun 7, 2009)

Hola,

Estoy intentando hacer un detector de proximidad por infrarrojos que detecte el paso de objetos a una distancia del sensor de unos 30 cm. He construido el famoso circuito (ver adjunto) alimentado a 5V con una fuente regulada y no me funciona. El emisor funciona (se ve con una cámara digital), pero parece ser que la parte receptora del circuito no detecta. Cuando subo a 6.5V me detecta, pero a no más de 2 ó 3 cm. , sin embargo, en el datasheet del LM567 dice que la entrada puede ser a partir de 5V.
 Lo que no entiendo es por qué al cambiar el transformador de la fuente (de 6V) por otro que da 9V, aunque lo regule a 6.5V ya no me funcione. ¿cómo puede influir el transformador? ¿hay algún diseño que funcione a 5V y sea capaz de detectar a un mínimo de 30 cm del sensor?. Me interesa que la señal que dé sea a 5 V para atacar un astable que controla un contador, y si la alimentación fuera a 5V utilizaría la misma fuente que para el contador, pero no es imprescindible.


----------



## turel555 (May 14, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo en este foro, y me gustaria saber si alguien me puede ayudar a hacer un emisor y un receptor infrarrojo tipo laser tag. de antemano gracias


----------



## Nano24 (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola amigos buscando y buscando por la web acerca de transmision de datos por IR se me ocurre que la mejor manera seria usando un pic y receptores de ir modulado como los que usan los tv, en la web encontre que trabajan a 38KHz si le mandamos otra frecuencia estos no captarian nada, bueno encontre que con un pic con el que acondicionemos la emision de las frecuencias que seran leidas por el otro y un NE555 configurado a 38KHz se pueden enviar datos, yo trabajo con lenguaje picbasic, aun no tengo clara la idea, si alguno de ustedes sabe como pues se les agradeceria indagar mas en el tema, yo pensaba en usar el comando FREQOUT que trabaja el pbp para generar frecuencias y el comando PULSIN para leer los pulsos recibidos pero nose si sea posible.

aqui la pagina para mas info del tema:

http://robotypic.blogspot.com/2010/11/emisor-receptor-de-infrarojos-con-pic.html


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 1, 2020)

Hola chicos!! Como están. Obligado por la pandemia (o el encierro) estoy tratando de hacer un emisor IR. Muchas gracias a quienes postearon antes porque me llevaron a distintos links donde encontré muchas respuestas. Se puede decir que ya tengo funcionando la transmisión y recepción modulando como indican más arriba y en los links a los que me guiaron. Invito a todos a probar porque realmente funciona!
También encontré en el buscador que tratar de aumentar la distancia de transmisión aumentando la tensión en CC no sirve de nada. Yo quiero superar los 10m, tal vez 15? Quiero hacer un juego tipo laser tag sin laser para que sea inofensivo a los ojos.
Y entonces aquí vengo yo con la duda. No tengo la hoja de datos del led IR que tengo en casa y en Catamarca encontrar esa info de las dos únicas casa de electrónica que hay es imposible. Ni saben la marca de lo que compran al proveedor de BsAs, mirá si van a tener hoja de datos!
Entonces, sabiendo que para aumentar la distancia debo hacer pulsar el led IR y de hecho ya lo estoy haciendo con la frec de 38Khz, cómo puedo determinar hasta dónde puedo llevar la corriente para no quemar el led? Don Ramón siempre le dijo a doña Florinda que echando a perder se aprende, pero no tengo muchos leds para quemar y no puedo salir de casa por la cuarentena que pinta para varios meses.
Cómo hago para saber hasta cuánto puedo subir esa corriente? Normalmente en sus proyectos, que corrientes máximas manejaron sin quemarlos?
Si sumo leds aumentarían los "lumenes IR" pero cuál es la corriente que debería usar? Leo y releo post y estoy algo mareado al respecto.
Muchas gracias por leer y perdón por reflotar un post tan antiguo, no quiero hacer un hilo nuevo porque mi duda tiene que ver con lo que se habla mas arriba.
Un saludo y a cuidarse muchachos, ya estamos entrando en la edad de riesgo me dijo mi jefe y me mandó a mi casa...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2020)

Yo he trabajado con LEDs IR pulsándolos con 1A durante 10ms y funcionaron muuucho tiempo (en realidad nunca me llamaron por que hubieran fallado).
El asunto es que si tenes una modulacion digital tenes que asegurarte que la intensidad promedio durante el tiempo de transmision sea de 10 o 15mA máximo.


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 2, 2020)

1A????  GUAU!

No entiendo lo de intensidad promedio. Sería como modular como PWM la corriente? Si es si, no encuentro como calcular ese promedio.
Es decir, tomo 38KHz a 500mA y calculo los pulsos positivos de esa frecuencia en tiempo para que la corriente no supere los 10 a 15 mA? Cómo se hace ese calculo cuando en RF "no existe" la corriente? Dr. Zoidberg has generado un crack en mi cabeza y quedé entre zonzo y más zonzo con 2 palabras: "intensidad promedio"...
Me tiras una idea para entender lo que dijiste?
Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 2, 2020)

426ivan dijo:


> Me tiras una idea para entender lo que dijiste?


Si activás el LED IR con un "1" y lo apagás con un "0" entonces tenés que sumar todo el tiempo que el LED está encendido y a eso lo dividís por la suma del tiempo en 1 mas el tiempo en 0 y luego dividís la corriente admisible del LED por ese valor que te salió antes: esa es la corriente que podés hacer circular sin que palme el LED.
Va un ejemplo:
Supogamos que la modulación del LED durante 1 segundo (1000ms) produce 50 encendidos de 3ms de duración cada uno (total=150ms). Entonces 150ms/1000ms=0.15 (tiempo encendido promedio durante 1 segundo). Durante un segundo no debe pasar más de 10mA en promedio, así que durante 0.15 podrán pasar 10mA/0.15=67mA
En realidad, dependiendo de como sea la secuencia de los pulsos en "1" podrás hacer pasar más corriente o menos. En el ejemplo que te dí se supone que todos los pulsos vienen espaciados igual y la transmisión es en régimen permanente, y en este caso tenés 3ms con 67mA y 17ms con 0.0mA, así que va mas o menos tranquilo.
Si querés podés usar 15mA de corriente máxima del LED (o lo que te diga el datasheet menos el 30%) y en ese caso te sale una corriente de 100mA por el LED....para este ejemplo, claro.

Se entiende? No es algo a prueba de balas por que no considera exactamente el régimen de disipación del LED, pero a mí siempre me funcionó para aplicaciones "normales".


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola Dr. está clarísimo el ejemplo. *¡Muchas gracias!*
Los cálculos son todos lógicos, creo que están bien pensados y explican claramente el punto. Un solo punto me genera duda aunque no hace a la lógica en si de los fundamentos del cálculo. Solo por curiosidad: tomás un segundo para definir cuánta corriente debe circular por el led porque hacés el promedio de on/off en 1000ms? Vengo bien con la lectura y explicación hasta que indicas "_Durante un segundo no debe pasar más de 10mA en promedio_" y me surge la inquietud "por qué un segundo?"
Muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de explicarlo con tanto lujo.
Otra duda: aumentando los led en serie aumentaría los "lux" infrarrojos? tengo un par de lentes colimadores de 8° que pensaba usar para afinar el haz y además colocarlos dentro de un tubito para que sea más puntual la luz, al poner un par de estos leds IR no sé cómo me quedará el conjunto armado pero con más de uno y pulsando a más corriente tendría más alcance, verdad? En tu experiencia te parece que llegaría a los 10 o 15m con un punto y no una mancha?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2020)

Lee el datasheet del led y ahí vendrá que y como acepta.
El promedio ha de ser el que sea, da lo mismo el tiempo pero claro si lo tengo 1h a 1A y luego 100h apagado... Me da lo mismo porque ya estará quemado. Aunque el promedio son 10mA.
Hay que ver los picosr repetitivos que acepta y no sobrepasar ese valor.
Ahí explica si son a 1kHz o a como.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 5, 2020)

426ivan dijo:


> Otra duda: aumentando los led en serie aumentaría los "lux" infrarrojos? tengo un par de lentes colimadores de 8° que pensaba usar para afinar el haz y además colocarlos dentro de un tubito para que sea más puntual la luz, al poner un par de estos leds IR no sé cómo me quedará el conjunto armado pero con más de uno y pulsando a más corriente tendría más alcance, verdad? En tu experiencia te parece que llegaría a los 10 o 15m con un punto y no una mancha?


puedo preguntar en que consiste el proyecto? una barrera infraroja? y si,... un sensor de IR con amplificador y filtro podria sensar a 10 o 15m dependiendo del ambiente, y los rayos IR no funcionan como los rayos laser de un punto o mancha...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2020)

426ivan dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad: tomás un segundo para definir cuánta corriente debe circular por el led porque hacés el promedio de on/off en 1000ms? Vengo bien con la lectura y explicación hasta que indicas "_Durante un segundo no debe pasar más de 10mA en promedio_" y me surge la inquietud "por qué un segundo?"


Por que es un ejemplo para que se vea el método ya que no tengo NPI de como lo vas a usar.
Tambien lo podría haber hecho para un unico pulso de 3ms activo y 17ms apagado, pero no vale si los regímenes de operación son diferentes.
La idea es "aplicar mucha corriente durante un tiempo corto y luego descansar un tiempo mas largo"...


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 5, 2020)

*Clarísimo "DOC"! Muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de responder.*

Scooter y papirrin, gracias por los aportes. Como decía en mi pregunta para un juego tipo laser tag pero sin laser por los ojos. Con respecto a la HDD no la tengo. Solo tengo algunos leds IR y no quiero quemarlos por si para probar y bajo las premisas de Don Ramón. Con la soga que me tiró el doc estoy probando y no paso de los 5 metros. Encontré que con los arduino no tengo que codificar más que el software y como siempre la mente de los electrónicos quiere más y más y más y ahora estoy pensando que cada jugador tendrá un código que el receptor recibirá y almacenará para luego llevar la cuenta de cuantas veces fue "atacado" por cada jugador que tendrá un código (esto lo vi en el parque de la costa una vez que fui y llevé a mis peques a probar este tipo de juegos).
Descubrí con las pruebas que 1) los 5V del arduino no llegan a enceder el led IR con la intensidad que enciende un led común. Leyendo hojas de datos de cualquier led IR que encontré (no necesariamente los que tengo) las corrientes son más altas que en un led comun. Y lo veo en el propio led que uso de prueba ya que no enciende a todo su brillo si no lo paso por un transistor (estoy usando un 2n3904).
Como aporte si alguien quiere probar los arduino la librería IRremote no funciona en versiones viejas del IDE porque....vaya uno a saber por qué. Actualicen el IDE antes de probar para ahorrarse dolores de cabeza. Y por más que la libreria diga que usa el pin13, en el nano es el 3, no el trece! DOs horas para descubrirlo y 🤬 como otros que encontré en la red con el mismo problema.

En cuanto lo tenga funcionando espero poder invitar al DOC a comer cabrito catamarqueño!!! (porque la cuarentena debería haber pasado, claro)

Saludos y gracias por leer.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 5, 2020)

426ivan dijo:


> Descubrí con las pruebas que 1) los 5V del arduino no llegan a enceder el led IR con la intensidad que enciende un led común. Leyendo hojas de datos de cualquier led IR que encontré (no necesariamente los que tengo) las corrientes son más altas que en un led comun. Y lo veo en el propio led que uso de prueba ya que no enciende a todo su brillo si no lo paso por un transistor (estoy usando un 2n3904).


si no quieres usar un transistor puedes usar 2 o tres pines  que trabajen en paralelo. es decir que enciendan al mismo tiempo. son 20mA por cada uno serian 60mA de los tres. 

que usas como receptor? (perdon si ya lo mencionaste )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2552956704961262


----------



## papirrin (Abr 5, 2020)

426ivan dijo:


> Con la soga que me tiró el doc estoy probando y no paso de los 5 metros.


ah ok... si es del tipo de sensores que puso Dosme si tienen poco alcance hay otros mas grandecitos que tienen mayor alcance.

seria cuestion de que pruebes


----------



## AleSergi (Abr 5, 2020)

pegale una leida al enlace que dejo, aunque es para pc's y ethernet, el rudimento es el mismo, una simple lupa en un caño de pvc, algo supe hacer, llega lejisimos...





__





						Home
					

This is advanced menu for Twibright Ronja Optical Datalink Project, a FSO device realized as free technology.




					ronja.twibright.com


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2020)

426ivan dijo:


> Con la soga que me tiró el doc estoy probando y no paso de los 5 metros.


Si tus IR necesitan mas corriente, aumentáselas proporcionalmente, esto es: si lo calculaste para 10mA y requiere 30mA...multiplicá la corriente x 3.
Fijate estos datos de este datasheet...deben ser mas o menos típicos:

1-Le podés meter *1A de-pico!!* durante menos de 100us y descansando el 99% del tiempo.
2- Le podés meter 100mA de forma contínua (ponele....yo no le daría más de 50mA por que se puede hervir por disipación).


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 5, 2020)

SIPI!!! Esa es la hoja de datos que encontré (entre muchas) y elegí por la simplicidad de datos que muestra...pero igual menos mal que la posteaste porque no leí lo de los 100us!!!  (el óxido cerebral supongo).
Tratando de no quemarlos iba a quemar todo, que pavo!

Muchas gracias.

Ale muy interesante. Pero que tipo de lupas? Estuve buscando qué hay en el is-pa y no hay mucho o es tan especifico que no se publicita. Acordate que estoy en la república de Catamarca donde no me pueden decir que marca o modelo son los leds IR que me venden y por eso no tengo hoja de datos. Basicamente por ML o por nada....
Vos que usaste cuando probaste eso? 1,4Km es mucho más de lo que busco, jajaja!!! tengo una lentes colimadores de 8° pero la luz se dispersa mucho para mi gusto (el disparo le va a pegar a todos como bazooka y yo busco una pistolita de agua). La idea es ponerlas dentro de un tubo de pvc y que el largo del tubo termine de cerrar el haz queya acomodó la lente colimadora.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 5, 2020)

426ivan dijo:


> tengo una lentes colimadores de 8° pero la luz se dispersa mucho para mi gusto (el disparo le va a pegar a todos como bazooka y yo busco una pistolita de agua). La idea es ponerlas dentro de un tubo de pvc y que el largo del tubo termine de cerrar el haz queya acomodó la lente colimadora.


es justo a donde yo iba con lo del sensor, tu estas intentando a toda costa aumentar la iluminacion, pero esa iluminacion va a "rebotar" por todos lados yo intentaria que el receptor este lo mayor amplificado posible y alcanzar con la menor iluminacion posible. lo mismo pero al revez jajajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2020)

Yo trato de que solo use el colimador propio del LED y no tenga que hacer artesanías con caños y lentes.
Ahora...si necesita apuntar un rayo IR....la historia es diferente.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo trato de que solo use el colimador propio del LED y no tenga que hacer artesanías con caños y lentes.
> Ahora...si necesita apuntar un rayo IR....la historia es diferente.


coincido contigo con lo de las artesanias....
la idea que a mi se me ocurre a grandes razgos es utilizar el receptor con mayor sensibilidad que se encuentre, que si por ejemplo su alcance es de 10mts completar los 5mts faltantes con la potencia que se le pueda sacar al LED como le estas sugiriendo.... obviamente todo es a prueba, error y cambio de receptor...

se me ocurrio una analogia que parece va al caso, imaginen a un casiciego en un cuarto y le prenden un cerillo,  pues no lo ve... entonces al cerillo le ponen una lupa, el casiciego va a ver luz pero no el origen, entonces lo que propongo es que al casiciego le pongan lentes y ve el cerillo sin necesidad de lupa o sea el origen.


----------



## AleSergi (Abr 6, 2020)

uuuuhhh, recien leo, lo tenés complicado, tu punto emisor y receptor son móviles....

no, nunca armé tal cual se propone en esa página. Porque no conseguía algunos componentes, y realmente me superaba la complejidad de lo que se propone.

 Aunque sí hice el enlace, esa mísma página en sus principios, proponia hacerlo con el puerto infrarrojo de las placas mother board de aquella época, entonces facilitaba, muchisimo las cosas ,pues ya estaba modulado, solo unos transistores de uso general y tenias andando el enlace. Además no era la única página que existía de ese tema. Tambien se proponia hacerlo, con circuitos codificadores IR, y lo más loco, al inicio de todo arman un codificador IR a fuerza de circuitos CMOS, el emisor era siempre lo mismo, un mísero transistor controlando un led claro rojo o naranja, el receptor dos o tres transistores.

El tema de las lupas, son  esas chinas , de vidrio, pero con mango de plastico negro al que removian, ahí tienen fotos, Yo monte eso en tubos de pvc de 63mm, entraban justo, el enlace era de unos 40metros (cruzar la calle) dos compus con puerto IR, el tema era acceder a internet adsl, compartiendola con el vecino, que por aquel entonces era lenta y los 115200 baud del puerto IR, alcanzaba y sobraba...  El asunto era que no se podía cruzar la calle con un cable, porque te caía la municipalidad y la tecnología wifi, era carísima pues recien iniciaba.

En Córdona existía una lista de correos, que reunía toda clase de locos obsesivos queriendo compartir el adsl e interconectar computadoras para bajar costos, con estos inventos de luz o cables, el rey era el cable coaxil por aquella época. El problema era siempre el mismo, cruzar la calle, sin caer en algo ilegal.

Veo que no has experimentado con led claros con luz visible, y una simple lupa, si lo haces descubriras lo lejos que puede llegar ese haz de luz, y por eso que logran esas distancias que nombran en esa página.

Dependiendo del led, los semi esfericos de 10mA o los piraña, de al menos 40mA, la distancia focal en mi caso andaba en unos 20 a 35cm. a unos 40m que era ,mi caso llegaba un  haz de unos 20/30cm de diámetro.  el invento solo me funcionada de noche, durante el día, se encandilaba el fotoled receptor y se cegaba con la propia luz ambiente a pesar de tener visera y todos, los trucos que nombraban en esas páginas.


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 6, 2020)

Que buenas experiencias Ale. Gracias por compartirlas, me gustan esas historias.

Papirrin,si aumento el receptor y( aunque esto será en principio bajo techo), cualquier reflejo de la luz solar o de un control remoto cualquiera no afectaría el funcionamiento? Sea porque lo ciega o porque lo interfiere? Entiendo que tu idea es más práctica en RF.

Como dice el Dr. cuanto más simple mejor. EL problema es que quisiera enfocarlo para que sea más entretenido el juego. Así que creo que voy a probar cuando logre que todo funcione, el enfocar con "algo" que quizás sea casero

*De nuevo muchas gracias por las ideas, son TODAS muy bienvenidas!! *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2020)

Se podría usar un laser infrarrojo de grabadora de DVD , pero eso , apuntado a un ojo produce severos daños , *incluida la ceguera . . . *

Los antiguos Family Game traían unas pistolitas con las lentes dentro del cañón.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 6, 2020)

426ivan dijo:


> Papirrin,si aumento el receptor y( aunque esto será en principio bajo techo), cualquier reflejo de la luz solar o de un control remoto cualquiera no afectaría el funcionamiento? Sea porque lo ciega o porque lo interfiere?


recuerda que esta modulado...  eso limita la interferencia del medio ambiente.  ahora si quieres que no interfiera con otros controles, envia un dato modulado y lo demodulas para saber quien disparo.
asi funciona un bicho de esos...

si te fijas en esos bichos tienen un amplificador integrado, solo es busca el que tenga mayor amplificacion... bueno es lo que se me ocurre... mas alla no se me ocurre mas que en lugar de encañonar solo al emisor lo hagas tambien con el receptor... en fin sigo al pendiente a ver que sucede con este proyecto no olvides postear como te fue, e invitarnos a todos a la barbacoa que por eso estoy participando jajajaj


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se podría usar un laser infrarrojo de grabadora de DVD , pero eso , apuntado a un ojo produce severos daños , *incluida la ceguera . . .*


no hay lentes anti laser? 
no me parece mala idea


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> no hay lentes anti laser?


 
Ni idea  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se podría usar un laser infrarrojo de grabadora de DVD ,


No sé que tan viable es...esos hacen foco MUY cerca con el lente que traen, y sin lente....desconozco la dispersión del haz...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2020)

Hay unos videos en Youtube . . .


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 6, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> ... en fin sigo al pendiente a ver que sucede con este proyecto no olvides postear como te fue, e invitarnos a todos a la barbacoa que por eso estoy participando jajajaj
> 
> no hay lentes anti laser?
> no me parece mala idea



JAJAJAJA, pero porsupuesto!!!! No sé que tan cerca o lejos te quedará San Fernando del Valle de Catamarca, pero con todo gusto!!! Además soy especialista en gastronomia y alta cocina (estudié dos años) así que no habrá problemas en darte gusto!

Con respecto a los lentes si, existen anteojos de protección antilaser, pero eso haría un proyecto simple y relativamente de muy bajo costo algo un poco caro. Y la idea en este momento, es usar lo que tengo para pasar mejor el rato. Ya se habla de que las clases volveran en 2 o 3 meses, así que mi niños van a masticar el techo si no hago algo que los distraiga...


----------



## papirrin (Abr 6, 2020)

por ahi he investigado un poco acerca de los receptores, en promedio los pequeños tienen un alcance de hasta unos 3mts, los medianones de unos 10mts y los grandes de hasta unos 35mts.  por si te sirve el dato hablando de los de 38khz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> por ahi he investigado un poco acerca de los receptores, en promedio los pequeños tienen un alcance de hasta unos 3mts, los medianones de unos 10mts y los grandes de hasta unos 35mts.  por si te sirve el dato hablando de los de 38khz


     
Los receptores no tienen "alcance", lo que importa es la intensidad de la luz IR que les llega y si esta supera el umbral de detección o nó.
De donde sacaste eso de las "distancias de los receptores"??


----------



## papirrin (Abr 6, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los receptores no tienen "alcance", lo que importa es la intensidad de la luz IR que les llega y si esta supera el umbral de detección o nó.
> De donde sacaste eso de las "distancias de los receptores"??


Puedo estar equivocado... pero en la hojas de datos de los receptores dice algo como transmision distance... test with IR xxx a 40mA .. typ 35 m
Use por ejemplo el tsop 7xxxx pero y en paginas de venta como ebay tambien dicen distancia de recepcion 3m

No se si "m" sean metros... igual creo que si tienen diferente alcance porque yo los he probado.
No suena muy logico lo que mencionas si tienen un amplificador como ganancia... igual puedes corregirme.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2020)

Si el umbral de recepcion es X, independientemente de la ganancia, que además es fija, ese X puede conseguirse con 10kW de potencia lumínica a 100km de distancia o con 100mW a 10cm.
Como sé cual es el "alcance"??


----------



## papirrin (Abr 6, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si el umbral de recepcion es X, independientemente de la ganancia, que además es fija, ese X puede conseguirse con 10kW de potencia lumínica a 100km de distancia o con 100mW a 10cm.
> Como sé cual es el "alcance"??


Mmmm... entiendo tu punto... pero estas poniendo un caso anormal... es decir en otro tema yo sugeria usar un TRIAC en lugar de un Contactor... todos pegaron un grito en el cielo... se puede Usar un Triac en lugar de un contactor?... CLARO!... pero en condiciones no normales pero que funcionan. Es mi punto de vista y claro que tienes razon con el tuyo... para este caso en mi opinion es usar la minima intensidad en el IR y por eso me voy por la maxima recepcion de un sensor...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2020)

Ok. Ahora entiendo. El problema con la minima intensidad es que es muy dificil medirla y peor aún tratar de conocerla sin tener el datasheet del emisor.


----------

